# Finally ordered Kindle Voyage



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I finally caved (as I knew I would sooner or later) and ordered a Voyage. It should be here Friday. It will be a nice upgrade from my Kindle Keyboard.  

Edit: Holy smoke. Less than 10 minutes after my order, it was listed on the My Devices page.


Mike


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

You are going to love it especially coming from the keyboard.I love mine especially the flat screen


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I got the Voyage this afternoon. It's a big improvement over the KK. I like the ability to use either touch screen or the side buttons to change pages. The screen is very nice, and I like the additional fonts being available. It's also of course, much lighter and smaller than the KK.

I'm still surprised by the refusal of Amazon to allow the Kindles to get the current time from the WiFi connection. I believe that Kindles are the only WiFi devices I've ever bought that lack this capability.

I'm still trying to figure out how to get my various collections onto the new Kindle. I recall it was easy on the KK, but have been unsuccessful so far with this one.


Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

On the Voyage, put it on 'cloud' vs 'device' and sort by 'collections' and then 'recent'.  That should list all collections you have in your account.  If you touch and hold the name of the collection you'll see 'add to device' and when you select that you'll see a star next to the collection. Now you'll see that collection when you are only showing 'device'.

Caveat: the 'cloud collection' functionality came in well-after the keyboard kindle . . . . so it is entirely possible that your cloud doesn't show the collections you had on that device. In which case, you'll just have to re-create them, sorry.   It's also possible it shows all the collections you ever had on every device you ever had. The first step for many of us was to delete extraneous collections from the cloud, which was a fairly painstaking process when they first implemented the 'feature'. It's a bit easier now.

Seems to me when I got my Voyage, there was something in the initial set up screens that more or less led me through it . . . but by then I'd had a PW or two so maybe the process is different when you're upgrading from a much earlier device.

I regard the time setting thing, by the way, to be so minor as to not even worry about. I just set it and forget it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> On the Voyage, put it on 'cloud' vs 'device' and sort by 'collections' and then 'recent'. That should list all collections you have in your account. If you touch and hold the name of the collection you'll see 'add to device' and when you select that you'll see a star next to the collection. Now you'll see that collection when you are only showing 'device'.


That worked a treat, as my English friends say. Thanks.

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy to be of help.


----------



## Shapeshifter (Dec 22, 2009)

How do you like the side buttons?

I'm going to be upgrading from a KK too and it's the one thing that has stopped me from going to the PW, I really like the side buttons and I really hate the whole touchscreen thing, drives me nuts on my mobile, I purchased a stylus specifically to use with my tablet for the same reason.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Shapeshifter said:


> How do you like the side buttons?
> 
> I'm going to be upgrading from a KK too and it's the one thing that has stopped me from going to the PW, I really like the side buttons and I really hate the whole touchscreen thing, drives me nuts on my mobile, I purchased a stylus specifically to use with my tablet for the same reason.


They're not the same as having actual physical buttons, but I think they work well. You can adjust how hard you have to press as well as how much feedback you get on the press.

When I moved from the keyboard model to the PW several years ago, I was also hesitant about a touch screen e-reader. I'd skipped the 'Touch' model for that reason. My experience with touch screens to that point was with 'shiny screen' devices and the fingerprints/smudges just seemed to be a never ending battle. I couldn't imagine that they wouldn't annoy me on the pages of a book! 

However, with eInk screens, there's something about the way they're made that makes it totally NOT a problem. At least, I've found that to be the case on both PWs I've had as well as the Voyage. On the PW you can swipe OR just tap to turn a page and it doesn't take much. I do mostly use the buttons to turn pages on the Voyage, but you have to use the screen to select books and organize collections and stuff. With either device, or, indeed, the basic model, as long as your hands are generally reasonably clean, you likely won't notice any marks at all. And when you do notice something . . . it's easy to clean off with a heavy breath and a soft cloth. 

So, I guess I'd say -- if you feel like you really really want side buttons, go with the Voyage; but if price is an issue, don't let the touch screen thing stop you from going with the PW3 or the basic if you don't need/want a built in light.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Shapeshifter said:


> How do you like the side buttons?
> 
> I'm going to be upgrading from a KK too and it's the one thing that has stopped me from going to the PW, I really like the side buttons and I really hate the whole touchscreen thing, drives me nuts on my mobile, I purchased a stylus specifically to use with my tablet for the same reason.


The side buttons are very nice. I've found, however, that I've unconsciously started using taps on the screen to change pages. For several years I've been using a Kobo Glo for reading ebooks, and that is what you have to do on it to turn pages. I have a stylus by the bedside table and have used it for page-turning on the Kobo, because it's very much a hit-or-miss operation on that device. Swiping on the Kobo works better than tapping.

The touch screen on the Voyage is a major advance over my Kobo Glo. As is the screen lighting.

I haven't done a side-by-side comparison between the KK and the Voyage, but my impression is that the algorithms for letter and word spacing have been tweaked since the KK. Full justification is not as objectionable on the Voyage. It should be even better when the Voyage gets the enhanced typesetting upgrade. One of the reasons I went to the Kobo was the ability to easily switch to left justification with a setting. One of major gripes about the Kindle is that it allows virtually no customization to correct for publisher's oversights/sloppiness/poor choices in layout.

I'm very happy with the Voyage. It's a cool piece of hardware, and now my default ereader. I have one of the original Kindles and I have to give Amazon kudos for the improvements they've made over the original device.

Mike


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Shapeshifter said:


> How do you like the side buttons?
> 
> I'm going to be upgrading from a KK too and it's the one thing that has stopped me from going to the PW, I really like the side buttons and I really hate the whole touchscreen thing, drives me nuts on my mobile, I purchased a stylus specifically to use with my tablet for the same reason.


I think the haptic side buttons are phenomenal. Very discreet and very very convenient.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Shapeshifter said:


> How do you like the side buttons?
> 
> I'm going to be upgrading from a KK too and it's the one thing that has stopped me from going to the PW, I really like the side buttons and I really hate the whole touchscreen thing, drives me nuts on my mobile, I purchased a stylus specifically to use with my tablet for the same reason.


I much prefer the touch screen to buttons, though I thought having the choice of either on the Voyage might be useful. In the end though I found that because I'd been using both a Kindle Touch and then a PW previously, when I got the Voyage I simply kept forgetting the side buttons were there. The only time I pressed them was when it was by accident and that got old really fast, even on the least sensitive setting, so after about a week I turned them off and haven't used them since.

All too often Amazon make these decisions for us, but with the Voyage we have choices - you can just use the touch screen to turn the pages, or the buttons, or both. The fact that you can turn them off instead of just not using them is great too. Whatever your preference in that regard, the Voyage should give you what you want.


----------



## JustPlainSmith (Jul 7, 2015)

I had about decided to get the new Paperwhite, but now I'm thinking I should spring for the Voyage. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm thinking about upgrading from my PW1 (it seems so painfully slow compared to my other reading devices, and I have not been using it much) but I don't think the PW3 would be enough of a change. I'm hoping they'll finally offer a markdown on Voyage on 'Prime day' July 15. Mostly I like the 'flush' screen (not inset like the PW) and slightly smaller dimensions. Maybe I'd even like the buttons.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

In my opinion, the Voyage *is *worth the extra money. I haven't had the PW 3 but I've had 1 & 2. I think the smaller size of the Voyage is a huge plus. Overall it is a higher quality device with really nice additional features. I am really glad I got mine.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

tsemple said:


> I'm thinking about upgrading from my PW1 (it seems so painfully slow compared to my other reading devices, and I have not been using it much) but I don't think the PW3 would be enough of a change. I'm hoping they'll finally offer a markdown on Voyage on 'Prime day' July 15. Mostly I like the 'flush' screen (not inset like the PW) and slightly smaller dimensions. Maybe I'd even like the buttons.


I think you'll find the PW3 MUCH zippier than the PW1 . . . . seems like they've upgraded the processor. In fact, basically, the screen/inards, are the same as the Voyage . . . just the case and some features are not quite as premium. I was using my PW2 the other day and noticed how much slower than the Voyage it is . . .

But . . . it's possible there'll be a sale on Prime Day . . . . certainly worth waiting a week to find out.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I just ordered the Voyage with 3G. I also ordered the poetic cover in Lavender.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I have the Paperwhite 1 and Voyage and the Voyage is just a bit faster.  It's not hard to notice but it's not enough to bother me.

I wonder if you just have too many books on board.  That can slow it down too.  Or maybe it just needs to be rebooted or reset.  That fixes a lot of problems.

On the other hand, the Voyage really is nice and this might serve as a good excuse to upgrade. 

Barry


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

I just ordered a Voyage myself which will be here this afternoon with Free Same Day. It's replacing my one and only Kindle--a KK--which, when I bought it was just known as the K3. Actually, my first was a K2, but the K3 was announced within the 30 day return window so I returned the K2 for the K3. This is going to be a HUGE upgrade.


----------



## stefan from holland (Sep 14, 2011)

to use the pw with your left hand and turn pages with the left hand is not easy, 
so i think to be able to turn pages with the left button is very conveniant...


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

stefan from holland said:


> to use the pw with your left hand and turn pages with the left hand is not easy,
> so i think to be able to turn pages with the left button is very conveniant...


Agreed. I wish you could setup both buttons on either side to go one direction so that, for example, a push anywhere on the right would go forward and anywhere on the left would go back.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

malligator said:


> I just ordered a Voyage myself which will be here this afternoon with Free Same Day. It's replacing my one and only Kindle--a KK--which, when I bought it was just known as the K3. Actually, my first was a K2, but the K3 was announced within the 30 day return window so I returned the K2 for the K3. This is going to be a HUGE upgrade.


So, how do you like it?


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

booklover888 said:


> So, how do you like it?


I love it. It's a HUGE upgrade. The light really adds a lot of contrast. Unfortunately, the way I naturally hold my Kindle when I read my fingers aren't over the PagePress buttons. It's actually easier to tap the corners of the screen to change the page. To be clear, I love the PagePress buttons and the haptic feedback, but I have to move my fingers a lot more to get to them. It makes me wonder if, since I can't use them, if I wouldn't rather save some money and get a PW3.

I got the wifi model because I just couldn't justify almost $300 (after tax) for a Kindle. I really miss 3G. I don't like treating my Kindle like a tablet. I don't like having to search for wifi and put in wifi passwords. I like the way the 3G just works. I never have to think about it. When I bought my KK I didn't have a phone and plan that provided for tethering. I'm hoping now having my phone as a wifi hotspot anywhere I go fills the gap.

Love the button on back. Don't know why. I just never liked the button on the bottom near the power port.

The build is magnificent. Feels solid and sturdy. The bezel-less screen is a very welcome upgrade. With three dogs in the house the bezel on my KK is a lint/hair magnet.

I'm happy to have an updated Kindle OS that shows book covers on the home screen. The KK's OS is classic cool, but I was ready for an upgrade.

Can't wait for Bookerly and the new rendering engine.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

malligator said:


> When I bought my KK I didn't have a phone and plan that provided for tethering. I'm hoping now having my phone as a wifi hotspot anywhere I go fills the gap.


Tethering to my phone is what I do now, and is why its not worth having 3G now. I have my phone's wifi and password in my kindle. If I need a book, I pull out my phone, turn on my wifi, put my phone back in my pocket, go, download the book. (And then go turn the wifi back off, because of not wanting to drain battery.)

I've done this at doctor's appointments, say. My neurologist recommends a book. Instead of writing it down, I download it to my kindle, using my phone's network.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

My voyage just shipped. Hopefully it will be here by Tuesday.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Tuttle said:


> Tethering to my phone is what I do now, and is why its not worth having 3G now.


I have 3G on my Kindle so I can always access Wikipedia while I read. I'm always running into things in the books I read that I'd like to know more about and the Paperwhite and Voyage makes that so easy. Just long tap a word and tap Wikipedia and I'm there.

I always have enough books on the Kindle that I don't need it for that but I feel handicapped without Wikipedia and translation.

Barry


----------



## Shapeshifter (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your opinions and answers, sorry for the hyjack jmiked 

One last question, should I be waiting for the new version of the Voyage (seriously what could they change besides the software?) with the new software or is the software going to be rolled out to the current version?

I'm in Australia and I won a gift card for the store that stocks the Voyage here, unfortunately they don't keep them in stock, besides in the main store in the capital cities, to be able to see them for myself, I really do appreciate all the help.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Shapeshifter said:


> Thank you all so much for your opinions and answers, sorry for the hyjack jmiked
> 
> One last question, should I be waiting for the new version of the Voyage (seriously what could they change besides the software?) with the new software or is the software going to be rolled out to the current version?
> 
> I'm in Australia and I won a gift card for the store that stocks the Voyage here, unfortunately they don't keep them in stock, besides in the main store in the capital cities, to be able to see them for myself, I really do appreciate all the help.


The lighting for the Voyage is something I hope they improve upon (not unlike the improvement from paperwhite 1 to paperwhite 2) and I wouldn't mind the haptic buttons getting closer to the edge so I could turn pages with one hand by not having to extend my finger (like the baby kindle). Every year they manage to improve their devices and the next Voyage will be no different. It'll be zippier, it'll have just enough that many people will want to upgrade from their current Voyage. Keep in mind this is Amazon's first incarnation working with a completely flat bezel so I'm confident the engineers are making tweaks and improvements.


----------



## Shapeshifter (Dec 22, 2009)

northofdivision said:


> Every year they manage to improve their devices and the next Voyage will be no different. It'll be zippier, it'll have just enough that many people will want to upgrade from their current Voyage. Keep in mind this is Amazon's first incarnation working with a completely flat bezel so I'm confident the engineers are making tweaks and improvements.


That is definitely the other part of the reason I haven't gone ahead and purchased it yet.

I don't have a problem with my KK (besides the half black page occasionally as I said in the other thread) and I'm not someone that upgrades every year. I have the second Kindle that was released, the KK, and now I'm ready to upgrade again, so that is probably every four years.

Obviously I want to make sure I'll be happy with my next upgrade, if it means waiting another 6 months or so I will.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I suspect that Amazon won't move the page press buttons to much closer to the edge; they want to avoid accidental page turns when picking it up.  It was a big issue for many people with the original Kindle (though I didn't have much problem).  Everyone's different.  The current location is fine for me; I hold the Kindle with either hand and my thumb resting lightly on the forward button.  Instead of using the back-a-page button, I do reach forward to tap the "back" part of the screen when holding with my left hand (which I do most often).  It's an easier reach than up for the back-a-page button.  The page turn buttons were one of the reasons I upgraded.  I didn't upgrade my K1 until the Kindle Touch, though I've had the versions since. (I NEED to get them in my role as moderator here )

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon have not announced a new Voyage model. But, then, they didn't announce the PW3 much in advance of release either.  And the timing on that was a bit unusual. Recent years most new models of both Fires and Kindles have come in late summer/fall.

So, short answer: I won't be surprised if there's a 2nd gen model this fall, and I won't be surprised if there isn't. I can't say whether, if there is, I'll get one or not. 

My first Kindle was the original . . . I skipped the 2nd gen and got the 3rd Gen, now called 'Keyboard'. I also had one of the DX models -- in fact my brother still uses it. I had no interest in the first Touch model, though I did get the basic model without a keyboard as a back up. When the PaperWhite first came out, I got it. Upgraded to the 2nd gen PW and gave the 1st Gen to my son who still uses it. Have also since passed the basic model on to another young reader friend and got the Voyage on release day. It's been awesome -- it's become my 'go to' device and goes pretty much everywhere with me. The PW2 is a back up in case the unthinkable happens!

I'm not sure what else in new features they could but on a 2nd Gen Voyage, though. The only thing I think would be a positive would be a dedicated 'home' button on the bezel. And I'm not sure Amazon thinks that's highly desired. Gotta think anything else will just be tweaks as, for my money, the Voyage as it is, is practically perfect.  I expect a software update to get us Bookerly font and the improved text rendering engine. I suppose a faster processor is always a possibility. It's hard for me to imagine any better resolution in a screen -- I'm sure it could happen, I just wonder if I (or, indeed, most people) would be able to tell the difference since it's primarily for rendering text. At some point it might not be worth the cost to keep improving it if any difference is not discernible to most.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I suspect that Amazon won't move the page press buttons to much closer to the edge; they want to avoid accidental page turns when picking it up. It was a big issue for many people with the original Kindle (though I didn't have much problem). Everyone's different. The current location is fine for me; I hold the Kindle with either hand and my thumb resting lightly on the forward button. Instead of using the back-a-page button, I do reach forward to tap the "back" part of the screen when holding with my left hand (which I do most often). It's an easier reach than up for the back-a-page button. The page turn buttons were one of the reasons I upgraded. I didn't upgrade my K1 until the Kindle Touch, though I've had the versions since. (I NEED to get them in my role as moderator here )
> 
> Betsy


Agree, I doubt they'd move the haptic buttons too. One can dream


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I just got my Voyage   , so far I like it. Is it automatically registered?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

amyberta said:


> I just got my Voyage  , so far I like it. Is it automatically registered?


If you got it directly from Amazon it should be. You may need to put in your home wifi log in information to make it connect. But if it's connecting and not asking for anything else, you're good.

You can verify by going to Amazon and going to Your Account. One of the options in the drop down is Manage Your Content and Devices'. On that page click devices and you should see it listed.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Ann.


----------



## MrGralich (Jul 13, 2015)

jmiked said:


> That worked a treat, as my English friends say. Thanks.
> 
> Mike


Mike, I understand that you've been able to import your collections from the Kindle Keyboard to Kindle Voyage. I'm surprised about that, because it doesn't seem to be possible, to me, to import the collections I had on my Kindle Touch (1st gen, I think) to my new Kindle Voyage. There are no collections at all. I understand that Kindle Touch 1st gen doesn't support Cloud Collections, so it surprises me that the Kindle Keyboard does...

Any suggestion, from you, from Ann, from anybody?

Thanks a lot
MG


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I never had a Kindle Touch, but it seems to me that collections, in some form, were supported from around the time of the introduction of the Keyboard Kindle.

Around the time of the introduction of the PaperWhite, they became 'cloud collections'.

When they first started having collections, you could, I believe, import collections from one other device. But, even doing so, they were counted as discreet collections, applicable to only that device. So you might have a 'mystery' collection on 3 devices on your account. But just because you put a book in that collection on one kindle, didn't mean that when you loaded it on another device it automatically was collected there.

When they enabled them in the cloud . . . they did it poorly. You couldn't pick and choose which collection titles you wanted, rather: EVERY COLLECTION you'd ever made on every device you'd _ever_ owned (even if long gone) showed up! And because of the lack of distinction between what showed in 'cloud' vs 'device' view, they ALL always seemed to be sitting there on your home page.

It was a real pain for those who'd been with Kindle from the beginning and/or had multiple devices on their account. Often folks had actually made NEW collections for each device, while fine tuning their organization preferences. And then there're the folks who have a whole family on one account so there might be a half dozen kindles and each person uses slightly different collections. For some, it was an absolute nightmare! I had several duplicate collections, some of which went back to devices I no longer owned. Additionally, if you made a new collection on one device, it was there on every other one in your account whether you want it or not. So your 'horror' collection sits there on your BFF's kindle, even though he _hates_ horror and only ever reads romance. And vice versa. Not cool. 

I know that for newer devices, the collections are all there in the cloud. So, yes, there might be lots of them if you have had lots of them and/or multiple people on the account. But they don't ALL have to be on your device. If you set to 'cloud' and sort by collection, you'll see the collections available. You can touch and hold to 'star' them so that they also appear on the device. Or delete ones you/no one on your account will use again. Or you can make new collections. When you go back to showing 'device' only, the only collections you see, are the ones you want to see on _that_ device.

What I'm not sure about is whether all the hundred ones you had pre-PW are still listed there. I have heard rumors from folks who moved to the PW after the cloud collection implementation had been fixed who didn't see all the ones they ever had; in fact, saw none and were annoyed. Others didn't have a problem -- so it might have been glitchy, and/or worked differently depending on how extensive your device list/collection list was before the cloud implementation. I don't know for sure since I made the change early on. BUT it should be fairly obvious if you set to cloud and sort by collection. You'll either see them or you won't. I also have a vague recollection when I got my Voyage, of accessing cloud collections being a step in the initial set-up process . . . but, again, I already had the cloud features 'cause of having had a PW before.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I upgraded from a Touch to a PW last Fall.  Nothing synched between the Touch and the PW, and I was somewhat distraught.  I had several hundred books on my Touch sorted into a variety of collections plus another 500 - 600 in the Cloud.  In the old system, you could send books to your new device from the Manage your Kindle page just like you can now, but then to put it into a collection (or several), you touched the book name on the screen and held down.  Then, you checked choose a collection (or something like that) then you checked which collections you wanted to put that particular book in.  You clicked done and went to the next book.  This was going to take FOREVER.  Oh, and, of course, each collection had to be recreated on the new device.  

Of course, the new solution is to create cloud collections.  Send books to the device from the Manage my kindle page.  Then, open each collection, click the add books option and then go through a list of every book you own and select everything in one fell swoop that belongs in that particular collection.  Do that with each collection, and the whole process took less than an hour.  I was very, very happy.  

Elaine
Oklahoma


----------



## MrGralich (Jul 13, 2015)

ElaineOK said:


> [...] Oh, and, of course, each collection had to be recreated on the new device.
> 
> Of course, the new solution is to create cloud collections. [...]
> 
> ...


Thanks Ann, thanks Elaine.
But, Elaine, if I get it right I do have to recreate collections on the cloud, don't I? By saying "each collection HAD to be recreated" talking about the old system, it seemed that you're implying that you don't have to do that now. But it seems that you must, just like the old system. Only difference is the way to add the books into collections? Is that right?
So, if I don't have collections in the cloud but just on the old Kindle Touch, I must re-create them in the cloud, correct?

Thank you very much
MG (Gianluca...)


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

After three weeks with my Voyage, I give it a thumbs up. It's easily the best Kindle I've used, and it has replaced the Kobo Glo as my main eInk reader.

I don't care for the automatic brightness control, but I really like the page forward and backward 'buttons'. The display is great. The lighting scheme is very good.

Coming to it from the KK was a bit of interface shock, but that passed after a week or so.

It's nice and light and easy to manage with one hand. I got a Hotcool case for it that I like a lot.

All in all, 4 stars out of five.


Mike


----------



## Lee (Nov 7, 2008)

I just received my Voyage, with blue leather origami cover. Previously I'd been using a PW1 which I was very happy with. I wasn't planning on getting a Voyage but the discount code for $30 off pushed me over the edge, and also I'm going to trade in my PW1 for another $30, so I can feel at least a little better about the cost.

I was really curious to see if I would perceive much difference and if that difference improved my reading experience. I've been comparing pages from both devices, and I spent ten minutes reading with the Voyage. My initial impression is that yes, I do notice significant differences in the screen (sharper resolution, _much_ more even lighting) and size/weight. I like the haptic feedback buttons although time will tell whether I use them or not as opposed to simply tapping the screen. As others here have noted, the screen being flush with the bezel makes a big difference for some reason. As jmiked said, all in all it feels more like a premium device and is a pleasure to hold and to use.

There's a lot of hulaballoo in the Amazon reviews over the origami cover. I've only spent a few minutes with it but so far I like it a lot. Like the Voyage, it feels like a quality product when you hold it. I like the various magnets (holding it closed, holding it open when it's flipped open, holding it in the stand position, latching the device into the cover, and auto-on). So far I don't find it awkward to hold or use, it seems very comfortable. One of the best things I like about it is that it's so easy to take it in and out of the cover if I feel like reading it naked.

So far, very pleased!


----------

